# 75 g fowlr compatibility



## thomasheinrich (Sep 13, 2007)

This forum is a tremendous resource, learned a lot. We have a couple of years of tank experience and are now planning our new 75 g fowlr with 20 gallon sump, RS-135 Europskimmer, 80 pounds premium live rock, some 30 pounds of base LR. We're trying to figure out compatibility of the following:

snowflake eel
dwarf lionfish
picasso clown
purple tang
maroon clown

Before anyone starts yelling "overstocked," let me say we want to do a maximum of 4 of the above, not all. But which ones would be unsuited, and which ones would go together? Any input warmly appreciated.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

All are good bets, the only iffy one would be a tang as tangs are prone to ich and starvation.

In fact a well balanced clean tank could possibly include one of each fish listed. You can get snowflakes under 8" and about as big around as a pencil. The clowns could be had at under 2". You could run that set up for many many years, especially with that Euroreef skimmer. I would probably recommend you pick one species of clown for the tank and get a pair. I have 2 maroon clowns and 2 blue ribbon eels in a 75g and all has been well for several years as they incorporate separate areas of the tank. If you get maroons, get "gold stripe" as they are less violent. I do enjoy my 2 maroons and would never think to get rid of them but had I known what their personalities were like, I'd have never gotten them. They are very hard on corals and anemones, but very hardy and long lived in a FOWLR.


----------

